# 1971 yellow lil tiger value?



## Stephanie Smithson (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello Cabers,
I recently became the new owner of a yellow lil tiger. I already have a complete red one. This yellow one is missing the sissy bar, top bar, and training wheels. Upon pulling the crank, I discovered it is a 1971 year. Back tire is good. Front one has some wear. Can anyone give me a current value on the way it sits? As always, I appreciate any info.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 6, 2018)

With the missing parts and paint condition,I would estimate 60-100 bucks depending on area.tires can be bought on eBay,as well as the missing parts.some parts can get pricey.


----------

